# spiderbesiderher Photo Thread



## spiderbesideher (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks for stopping by my thread! Any comments or constructive criticism appreciated. 

All my t's are still slings now so their pictures are few and far between. But I still try! 

Right now I am using these approximately 4 inch cubed acrylic baseball display cases for housing. They had tight fitting lids that I soldered ventilation holes in. Each has a tiny flower pot with some artificial leaves hot glued on for effect, and a tiny betta bowl plant in the corner. Water dishes are clear plastic dishes from Jamie's Tarantulas. I ordered the little name plates from a seller on eBay for about $2 each, thought it made it look more professional  







Here's a decent pic of the Rosie. 




Hope I'm doing this right!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jul 22, 2015)

When they get bigger and needs rehousing, you can add more vents on the sides and less at the top  all in all looks good, really nice setups, even I would like to live in there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 22, 2015)

Gotta say, I love those signs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiderbesideher (Jul 22, 2015)

Yeah that is a regret in hindsight! Next time they get moved around I'll have more ventilation holes on the actual sides. Thank you!


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Jul 22, 2015)

Awesome. Be careful with your P.murinus, assuming you just got into this hobby.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## spiderbesideher (Jul 22, 2015)

Well I had a B. vagans and G. rosea for five years that I raised several years ago. I'm just getting back in, and so far I've been sticking with the NW terrestrial... The P. murinus was a freebie from Swift's with my order, chosen in a moment of courage  so far since it is a sling it seems more interested in hiding than anything... But yes I am anxious to see its personality emerge with time!

PS I just followed you on Instagram! Sweet pics


----------



## spiderbesideher (Jul 26, 2015)

New kids on the block! 

0.25 inch Brachypelma smithi sling. You can just barely see the coloring thinking about showing up. Tiny enough that I decided to keep it in a deli cup for fear of losing it. I have coveted a Mexican Red Knee forever and am so excited to add one to the collection! 




0.75 inch Grammastola pulchripes sling. Rambunctious and parading around the enclosure already. Looking forward to watching this one grow into its clothes. 




Will post more as they become more photogenic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scott99 (Jul 26, 2015)

spiderbesideher said:


> Thanks for stopping by my thread! Any comments or constructive criticism appreciated.
> 
> All my t's are still slings now so their pictures are few and far between. But I still try!
> 
> ...


WOW, you G rosie is actually eating that must be some sort freak of nature. On the serious note, you collection is off to a good start.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiderbesideher (Jul 26, 2015)

scott99 said:


> WOW, you G rosie is actually eating that must be some sort freak of nature. On the serious note, you collection is off to a good start.


Lol yeah she is a good eater, always has been. 

Thanks! I am enjoying the journey and have a few more on the way! I think as long as I keep the collection under two digits I can say I don't have a problem, right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiderbesideher (Jul 27, 2015)

*Nomz*

B. albopilosum - every time she eats, she races down with the cricket into her burrow... But then emerges quite regally about thirty seconds later as if to show off.  I love her personality - so inquisitive! And I love that I caught the "gleam" in two of her eyes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalavera (Jul 28, 2015)

Thats so cool. how much are one of those cases? where can they be bought?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiderbesideher (Jul 28, 2015)

Kalavera said:


> Thats so cool. how much are one of those cases? where can they be bought?


I got them off Amazon...i think the brand was called Containables?


----------



## spiderbesideher (Jul 29, 2015)

Avicularia avicularia sling! This kid was ALL OVER ME when I opened up the package. Ran up my arms and all around... Until I realized duh, it's an arboreal, it's going to run up, not down like your others. Then I put the container ABOVE it and it climbed right in. 

Very vibrant colors I think and I love the little socks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jul 29, 2015)

Nice Ts, the avic is so cute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 30, 2015)

That kinda thing can happen with an Avic while unpacking, yeah. It's startling for new keepers sometimes, but overall not a big deal and giving people an idea how these behave. Some mellow out some, others don't. Very cute little fuzzball

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiderbesideher (Jul 30, 2015)

My t collection has doubled from 4 to 8 within a week of joining this forum. Coincidence? I think not. 

Introducing Cookie Monster, the Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (GBB)! What a lovely specimen with great coloring even as a sling. Looking forward to watching her grow and their impressive webbing. 




I think I will kick back and relax for some time now enjoying the new additions before considering any more . There's a gorgeous view on the spider shelf in my house now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fini (Jul 31, 2015)

spiderbesideher said:


> My t collection has doubled from 4 to 8 within a week of joining this forum. Coincidence? I think not.


This is acceptable behavior.   I also abandoned my priorities this month and have been on a spider-bender with ten added in the past three weeks.

12-step program and intervention may be necessary at some point.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spiderbesideher (Jul 31, 2015)

Fini said:


> This is acceptable behavior.   I also abandoned my priorities this month and have been on a spider-bender with ten added in the past three weeks.
> 
> 12-step program and intervention may be necessary at some point.


"Hello, my name is Summer and I'm a tarantulaholic"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fini (Jul 31, 2015)

"Hi Summer".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Burchling (Jul 31, 2015)

Very cool. My a.avic is at the same stage right now. I might know who you got it from just based off that, but very cool indeed! Those containers btw are awesome. They're called AMAC containers and if you have a "Container Store" near you they carry all of them. This place is T enclosure heaven... And the biggest one is under $4  I use them for almost all of my T's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiderbesideher (Jul 31, 2015)

Burchling said:


> Very cool. My a.avic is at the same stage right now. I might know who you got it from just based off that, but very cool indeed! Those containers btw are awesome. They're called AMAC containers and if you have a "Container Store" near you they carry all of them. This place is T enclosure heaven... And the biggest one is under $4  I use them for almost all of my T's


Well the enclosure is actually a Jamie's Tarantulas terrestrial sling setup that came with a B. albopilosum sling I ordered in January. I never liked the vent thing, so I flipped it upside down, covered the vent with a piece of plastic, added substrate, and used the larger "base" as the top and soldered holes in it. The Avic sling is from another member of the forum here  

I think my next enclosure upgrade will be from the container store! I love the possibilities with their stock. Wahoo!


----------



## Burchling (Aug 1, 2015)

spiderbesideher said:


> Well the enclosure is actually a Jamie's Tarantulas terrestrial sling setup that came with a B. albopilosum sling I ordered in January. I never liked the vent thing, so I flipped it upside down, covered the vent with a piece of plastic, added substrate, and used the larger "base" as the top and soldered holes in it. The Avic sling is from another member of the forum here
> 
> I think my next enclosure upgrade will be from the container store! I love the possibilities with their stock. Wahoo!


That was exactly who I was going to guess  Jamie Lessie. She's awesome isn't she? I recommend buying one of her large arboreal enclosures... you can preorder right now an its only $69.... no shipping. That's crazy. It's 8x8x14 i think? Anyway, I emailed her about about it bc on her website, you have to pay for shipping if you "checkout" so I'm going to get her to just invoice me...hopefully. She probably secretly hates me because I'm always adding things onto my orders and emailing her about it lol. Anyway, yeah! Awesome stuff. Those little pink toes are just the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiderbesideher (Aug 1, 2015)

Yeah I love her website and great selection with a good shipping rate. I use the little water dishes from her site, and I ordered my GBB from her last week too!


----------



## spiderbesideher (Aug 3, 2015)

This counts as a tarantula picture right? 







Found this little DIY model on eBay for $7. Two hours and several fingernails later, success! 




Now I have a t I can promise won't bite :laugh:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fini (Aug 3, 2015)

That looks awesome and perhaps dangerous.  Very pointy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiderbesideher (Aug 6, 2015)

B. albopilosum molted! She'd been in premolt for some time. Her abdomen is much smaller and her leg span is larger too. Didn't want to disturb her with an overhead shot.  One of my favorite, spunky t's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiderbesideher (Aug 8, 2015)

PZB moulted! Getting some coloration around the knees and more prominent bristles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spiderbesideher (Aug 9, 2015)

Curly hair post molt. Looking sharp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulSpiegel12 (Aug 17, 2015)

Very beautiful Ts, can't wait to see more photos of them. Your GBB especially looks so pretty even as a sling!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiderbesideher (Aug 23, 2015)

SoulSpiegel12 said:


> Very beautiful Ts, can't wait to see more photos of them. Your GBB especially looks so pretty even as a sling!


 Thank you! I think so too.

Avicularia versicolor sling is here! Copied an idea I saw from another member (thanks prariepanda!)  here on the board and used a McDonald's sundae cup to make an enclosure that was just the right size. Versi is happy, I'm fat and happy after sundae; win - win. 

Enclosure and Gonzo, the versi




Thinking about coming out of the vial. Backwards of course.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kalavera (Aug 23, 2015)

Why is there a napkin in the top?


----------



## spiderbesideher (Aug 25, 2015)

Kalavera said:


> Why is there a napkin in the top?


Well it is actually an artificial flower hot glued to the side of the cup. I think an Orchid?


----------



## SoulSpiegel12 (Sep 11, 2015)

I didn't realize how pretty versis looked as slings! Nice photos again, really shows its color very well.


----------



## spiderbesideher (Nov 10, 2015)

A few updated pics and new acquisitions. 

Aphonopelma anax 0.25 sling 



Brachypelma smithi 0.25 sling



GBB growin up!


----------



## spiderbesideher (Nov 18, 2015)

Just got this Hapalopus sp. Colombia large sling. Definitely the tiniest t I have ever had. Will have to rehome him to something smaller I think so I don't lose him! Haven't decided on a name.... Either Elmo or The Great Pumpkin 




Attempted close up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spiderbesideher (Dec 9, 2015)

New t - 1 inch Orphnaecus sp Blue! Yet to see if they will grow into intense colors, but still a lovely little specimen.


----------



## owlbear (Dec 10, 2015)

I absolutely love your enclosures. The backgrounds you put on are so nice, I want to try that now.


----------

